# Orchestration Master Class: One on One training for You.



## Norman (Aug 9, 2016)

It's been said before that fantastic and realistic MIDI Mockups are actually only possible when you approach each cue with vital attention to many details. Those details include the actual composition, the arrangement, your use of orchestration and finally the MIDI Mockup itself to present a realistic and well put together cue for producers.


*Your knowledge of orchestration* can really mean a seismic shift in your writing and productions.

It's a given that the music industry is very competitive.

To be competitive in the field of composing, we must be willing to learn and improve our orchestration chops. Your ability to do so will deeply impact your cues be they performed by a live orchestra and/or carefully detailed via MIDI Mockup.

*Orchestration* is so important as it *is the key* to making your mock-ups sound more realistic and natural as well as enhancing the overall auditory experience with any live orchestra you're currently working with.

A good orchestration will sound exciting, dramatic, and full of interesting colors.
Bad orchestrations, on the other hand, can often sound too dark, indistinct, heavy, and boring.


There are many important orchestration techniques used by contemporary film composers, including dovetailing, highlighting, and melodic linking, which improve your orchestral writing.


*Introducing Norman Ludwin*


Norman works as an *orchestrator and bassist for Michael Giacchino*, including recent work on Star Trek Beyond, Jurassic World, Zootopia, Inside Out, Star Trek Into Darkness, John Carter, and Super 8; He has over 200 credits on IMDB.

He received his *doctorate in composition* in 2007 from the Claremont Graduate University.

Norman has *presented film orchestration master classes* at: New York; BMI Headquarters; The Society of Composers and Lyricists,; Boston; Seattle; Los Angeles; Toronto; Washington DC,; San Diego, Ho Chi Minh City Vietnam; Bangkok Thailand: Shanghai, Nanjing, and Beijing China.

He has *taught hundreds of students* over the past 20 years, privately and through the UCLA Film Scoring Program, the Cornell School of Contemporary Music, and the Professional Musicians Union Local 47.

*His eight books on music are used in college courses worldwide*, including at the Berklee School of Music, the Eastman School, Cal Arts, and UCLA.


*Private lessons*

The lessons are private and done via Skype or on the phone. The *student picks the date and time that works best for them* based on his availability. If you have to cancel the lesson it's very simple and can be easily rescheduled.

There is no set time, and *students are free to take as many lessons as they wish*.

*If you have no orchestration experience it's not a problem,* as many of his students are beginners in orchestration.

*Specific topics covered:*


How the instruments produce sound
What is the "power ranges" where the instruments sound the best
Essential string techniques
Dovetailing
Highlighting
Melodic linking
Bowings for the strings - how do they work?
Effective use of slurs for strings and winds
Transposition guidelines
Writing for the harp
Points when writing for the tympani and percussion
Insights on how to blend the instruments
Score studies analyzed to explain important orchestration techniques
Score reduction practice
*Advanced topics:*

Scoring to picture
Chord substitution
Writing melodies that grow organically
Developing your material
Re-harmonization
Effective usage of motives
How to use hexachords to add chromaticism to your writing
Employing limited intervals and modulating scales


The cost for each lesson is $75. The cost of his *15 Lesson Course eBook* is $25.


Norman is offering a *5-lesson package* which includes 1) his 15 lesson course e-book and 2) a complementary coupon for one free lesson with a MIDI Mockup Coach to augment your orchestration studies.


This book contains over 1000 pages of exercises, scores, and extensive information on the orchestral families.

*Order One Lesson $75*

*Orchestration Master Class Tutoring*

http://www.e-junkie.com/315235/product/511742.php#Orchestration+Master+Class+Tutoring+(Single+Session)


*Order 5 lesson series $375*

*plus one free MIDI Mockup Coaching*

*5-lesson package*


----------



## Matt Riley (Aug 9, 2016)

I'll be purchasing some more lessons soon!


----------



## Norman (Aug 9, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> I'll be purchasing some more lessons soon!


Thanks Matt!


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 9, 2016)

How much prior knowledge of music theory / composition / orchestration is needed for this?


----------



## Norman (Aug 10, 2016)

5Lives said:


> How much prior knowledge of music theory / composition / orchestration is needed for this?


Thanks for your question. 
Basic knowledge of clefs, notes, rhythms etc is fine. The coaching doesn't discuss chord analysis and no prior knowledge of orchestration or composition experience is necessary.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks Norman. Would you suggest we read your book first? What do the lessons cover that the book does not?


----------



## Norman (Aug 10, 2016)

One and one lessons are always more focused than independent study. With coaching classes I can share my opinions of your exercises and suggest improvements. Part of my coaching plan is encourage score reading and these personal discussions are very productive.


----------



## Norman (Aug 11, 2016)

Norman said:


> One and one lessons are always more focused than independent study. With coaching classes I can share my opinions of your exercises and suggest improvements. Part of my coaching plan is encourage score reading and these personal discussions are very productive.


Regarding reading the book first, my suggestion if you are taking coaching sessions is to read the first two chapters before we met. These would give you a good foundation to begin the study of the instrumental families.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 11, 2016)

From your site, it looks like the book is included in the 5 lesson package?


----------



## Norman (Aug 11, 2016)

5Lives said:


> From your site, it looks like the book is included in the 5 lesson package?


Yes, thanks for asking!


----------



## desert (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi Norman! 

Firstly I want to say I think it's pretty cool to say hi to a professional working in the industry...

Anyway, are these prices in American dollars? I'm in Australia and our exchange rate is terrible at the moment! 

Do you have any courses on how to speed up orchestrating? (Tips/Tricks/Rules)


----------



## Norman (Aug 11, 2016)

desert said:


> Hi Norman!
> 
> Firstly I want to say I think it's pretty cool to say hi to a professional working in the industry...
> 
> ...


The prices are in US dollars..sorry! I do have many tips of all sorts to to help you out, and when you learn more about the instruments and their best ranges, the time you spend on your orchestrations will diminish.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 18, 2016)

Norman is a true stand up guy. He's one of us. Aside from being extremely knowledgeable about orchestration and composition, he is also a breeze to work with and can help you get from where you are to where you want to go in terms of knowledge and scope. If you haven't already, check out his course. His book is stellar.


----------



## Norman (Aug 18, 2016)

HenryOkazaki said:


> I'm having trouble buying the book - there's no checkout option. Am I missing a step?
> 
> View attachment 6059


Hi Henry, sorry you are having trouble. Go directly to my website: www.musicnewapproach.com
That might be easier. Thanks.


----------



## Norman (Aug 18, 2016)

Frederick Russ said:


> Norman is a true stand up guy. He's one of us. Aside from being extremely knowledgeable about orchestration and composition, he is also a breeze to work with and can help you get from where you are to where you want to go in terms of knowledge and scope. If you haven't already, check out his course. His book is stellar.


Frederick, thanks for the kind words!


----------



## ishagshafeeg (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Norman,

I like to ask you, if some one had already purchased the books and read it! Do you still need to purchase them again with the price you have mentioned for the complete 5 lesson package?

Thanks
IS


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Nov 4, 2016)

I signed up to take classes with Norman a couple of months back and it's been a real treat working with him. I enjoyed the first set of classes so much I signed up for a second round. 

I have learned a lot already and have been exposed to some really great music along the way. The 15-lesson series is very practical and distills a lot of heavy concepts into useful applications. The score analyses alone are worth the price of admission - so many great insights in those.

Anyway, just a happy student here writing a good review.


----------



## ishagshafeeg (Nov 15, 2016)

marclawsonmusic said:


> I signed up to take classes with Norman a couple of months back and it's been a real treat working with him. I enjoyed the first set of classes so much I signed up for a second round.
> 
> I have learned a lot already and have been exposed to some really great music along the way. The 15-lesson series is very practical and distills a lot of heavy concepts into useful applications. The score analyses alone are worth the price of admission - so many great insights in those.
> 
> Anyway, just a happy student here writing a good review.



I am thinking to start it, though I already bought the books earlier. Is there a discount on this, if you had bought the books earlier?
Looking forward to a wonderful learning experience like you did.

I Shafeeg


----------



## ishagshafeeg (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Norman,

Kindly let me know how these lessons differ from two lessons on your website - 
Packages


Orchestration and Composition Master Class Series (6 Lessons and free E-book)
$375.00

Special six lesson package for the price of five, including a complementary e-book.



Orchestration Master Class Series (5 Sessions with free MIDI mockup session)
$375.00

A 5-lesson package which includes 1) the 15 lesson course e-book and 2) a complementary coupon for one free lesson with a MIDI Mockup Coach to augment your orchestration studies.

Many thanks.
I Shafeeg


----------

